# tal vez



## COMENDADOR55

Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda respecto al adv. Talvez escrito junto y tal vez escrito separado.

Las 02 formas están correctas?- Cúal de las 02 es  más usada? y en quales países?

Saludos a todos y buenas noches.


----------



## Benvindo

Escreve-se tudo junto: "O dia está quente e abafado, *talvez *chova à tarde."


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Comendador.
En español, y según el DRAE, dicho término se escribe junto:
_La palabra *tal vez* no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana._
_talvez_
_*1. *adv. duda Am. _*quizá.*

Aunque que creo haber visto ambas grafías: tal vez y talvez.

A ver que dicen los nativos.
O


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Hola, Comendador.
> En español, y según el DRAE, dicho término se escribe junto:
> _La palabra *tal vez* no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana._
> _talvez_
> _*1. *adv. duda Am. _*quizá.*
> 
> Aunque que creo haber visto ambas grafías: tal vez y talvez.
> 
> A ver que dicen los nativos.
> O


 
Confieso Oli, que me has hecho dudar. Efectivamente en el DRAE no aparece, y yo que utilizo mucho la expresión la suelo escribir separada

Pero si consultamos en DPD de la RAE *talvez*, aparece

*6.* *tal vez.* ‘Quizá, acaso’: _«Tal vez lo soñé, tal vez vi sólo lo que quería ver»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). En América se emplea ocasionalmente la grafía simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_talvez,_ aún no asentada en la norma culta.

Nesse caso o DRAE não merece matrícula de honra.

Bom día,

MG


----------



## olivinha

Caraca, Mangato, ¡menos mal!, no soy la única. Aunque, como apunta Benvindo, en portugués la grafìa es _talvez_, en español me he acostumbrado a escribir _tal vez_ (separado), y me sorprendió mucho ver lo que dice el DRAE.
A ver que dicen los demás hispanohablantes.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Caraca, Mangato, ¡menos mal!, no soy la única. Aunque, como apunta Benvindo, en portugués la grafìa es _talvez_, en español me he acostumbrado a escribir _tal vez_ (separado), y me sorprendió mucho ver lo que dice el DRAE.
> A ver que dicen los demás hispanohablantes.


 
Respuesta (rapidísima) de la RAE:

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: 
 
     La expresión tal vez se recoge en el artículo vez, que es su núcleo.

 * vez.* (...) *tal ~.*1. loc. adv. quizá. 2. loc. adv. tal cual vez. (_DRAE_ 2001)
 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
 
Outro para todos vocês


----------



## Outsider

COMENDADOR55 said:


> Tengo una duda respecto al adv. Talvez escrito junto y tal vez escrito separado.
> 
> Las 02 formas están correctas?- Cúal de las 02 es  más usada? y en quales países?


En español, se suele escribir separado, _tal vez_. No creo que haya variación regional.


----------



## Letter from Home

Yo siempre lo he escrito separado y creo que es correcto. Lo he consulado en el DRAE y sí es correcto.

Tal vez: quizá


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina tambien lo escribimos separado.


----------



## Naticruz

olivinha said:


> Hola, Comendador.
> En español, y según el DRAE, dicho término se escribe junto:
> _La palabra *tal vez* no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana._
> _talvez_
> _*1. *adv. duda Am. _*quizá.*
> 
> Aunque que creo haber visto ambas grafías: tal vez y talvez.
> 
> A ver que dicen los nativos.
> O


 
Mira Olivinha lo que dice el DRAE

*talvez**.*


*1. *adv. duda_ Am._ *quizá.*



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ Dice que es un adver bio de duda en AméricaMejores saludos


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Mira Olivinha lo que dice el DRAE
> 
> *talvez**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *adv. duda_ Am._ *quizá.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ Dice que es un adver bio de duda en AméricaMejores saludos


 
En nuestro diccionario de la RAE rara vez aparecen las locucioness adverviales compuestas. Pero entrando por la primera parte, habitualmente aparece el vocablo. Como este no es el caso, escribí a la RAE y me contestaron que la expresión aparece si se consulta vez.

En unos post más arriba aparece la contestación.

*vez**.*
(Del lat. _vicis_).


*tal **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. *quizá.*


Saludos, 

MG


----------



## olivinha

Naticruz said:


> Mira Olivinha lo que dice el DRAE
> *talvez**.*
> *1. *adv. duda_ Am._ *quizá.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ Dice que es un adver bio de duda en AméricaMejores saludos


 
Pois é, Nati, segundo a RAE, a grafia _talvez_ é de uso no continente americano_,_ mas não na Argentina, segundo nosso Willy.



willy2008 said:


> En Argentina tambien lo escribimos separado.


----------



## Naticruz

olivinha said:


> Pois é, Nati, segundo a RAE, a grafia _talvez_ é de uso no continente americano_,_ mas não na Argentina, segundo nosso Willy.


Aquí, en el Foro, me doy cuenta de que el español es una lengua hablada por muchos países, con distintas peculiaridades lingüísticas a diversos niveles, lo que mucho complica el aprendizaje.

Si algún día llego a hablar y escribir razonablemente el castellano ya me sentiré muy feliz, pero, aunque mi interés incida principalmente sobre todo lo que se relaciona con España, me quedo también muy agradecida a todos los Amigos latinoamericanos con los que mucho tengo aprendido.

Um abrazo da Naticruz


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

olivinha said:


> Pois é, Nati, segundo a RAE, a grafia _talvez_ é de uso no continente americano_,_ mas não na Argentina, segundo nosso Willy.



También en Uruguay se escribe separado, la primera vez que lo vi todo junto tuve que ir al "_mataburro"_ para desasnarme.
Y Nati, ya se puede sentir muy feliz, no espere más, que su español es muy bueno.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Tomby

*Talvez* existe en castellano, pero lo usual es escribirlo por separado: *tal vez*.
Es como su sinónimo *quizá* que también puede escribirse y pronunciarse con "s" final: *quizás*.
Al contrario de "talvez" o "tal vez", al menos en España, "quizá" y "quizás" se usa indistintamente.
¡Saludos!


----------

